# New WM 'benefit': List Unused Vacation Time for Rental



## rhonda (Jul 17, 2018)

Found a new blurb on WM's home page today offering Owner rentals through Wyndham Extra Holidays.  I'm sure the Wyndham folks have the same?



> *New Benefit: List Unused Vacation Time for Rental *
> If your travel plans ever change or you’re unable to vacation, you don’t have to let your credits expire — you can look to Wyndham® Extra Holidays to list your unused vacation time for rental!
> ​Wyndham Extra Holidays has unique expertise in both rental operations and WorldMark inventory. In addition to offering rental services to HOAs and their owners at over 100 resorts, they have also operated the Distressed Inventory Rental program for the benefit of WorldMark, The Club for many years.
> 
> ...


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 17, 2018)

Yes, Wyndham folks have had this for years. Given all the potential pitfalls of using ExtraHolidays, some Wyndham renters feel it is a bad deal.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 17, 2018)

My favorite WHINE is ... give EH a 7 night stay and they will rent 1 night to the first guest asking for one of those days ... letting the other 6 nights sit empty.

And the resort might still use the empty nghts after your checkout for walk-ins .. keeping the money for themselves or Extra Hoildays. It is considered a "Broken Stay" and an available (unattached) unit. And another reason, to call the Front Desk on a Fixed Week to let them KNOW, you are coming to USE your unit. I found that out, when my unit was no longer available and an Extra Holiday's tenant was roosting in my Sea Garden's fixed deeded week unit. I threaten to call the cops and have the vagrants arrested.

Wyndham offered me a 2 night FREE stay in a similiar unit .... I ranted and raved, wanting the cash collected without ANY COMMISSIONS or Wyndham fees .. .as Wyndham STOLE my unit. I got 2 night stay in a similiar unit.

PS I found out my unit had Extra Holiday's guests sleeping there by CALLING my fixed deed week's unit and ASKING the person on the unit's phone for "Linda" ... playing the part of "Come On ... stop playing, I know Linda is there .. this is HER unit and Week. Are you friends of Linda? Is she coming back soon? I really am trying to catch up with her? Did you rent this unit from Linda?" And that is when they told me, they rented it thru Extra Holidays.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 17, 2018)

There has been a discussion of this "benefit" on WMOWNERS. No one had anything good to say.


----------



## Johnsp (Jul 20, 2018)

In reading about the program, it looks like you get a flat rate fee if they accept a listing on a property they want regardless of if they rent it or not. Has the program changed since it was discussed on WMOwners?  This statement is on the website.
*
8. What if my unit is not rented?*

Wyndham Extra Holidays assumes all risk of renting your unit.  Once we accept your listing, you are paid the contracted Flat Rate amount regardless of whether or not we are successful in renting your unit.

Does anyone have any experience with the flat rate program? Does the flat rate fee pay enough to cover the maintenance fee? 

Thanks.


----------

